# Graphics Contest # 18 ~ Starring...Takoda



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Graphic Contest rules 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"NAME OF CAT" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 600 width in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted for 7 days. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.[/img]


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

JJ....I hope it is ok with you that I have chosen Takoda for the Graphics competition. I saw this photo in the Meet My Kitty forum and I just fell in 
love with it. You are a great photographer and you have just gorgeous cats! Just beautiful!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> JJ....I hope it is ok with you that I have chosen Takoda for the Graphics competition. I saw this photo in the Meet My Kitty forum and I just fell in
> love with it. You are a great photographer and you have just gorgeous cats! Just beautiful!


Awe, thank you! I don't mind at all that you picked Takoda!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Heres mine:-










-HEYHWA


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

*Takoda Entry*

I'm entering if that's okie!

I'm not sure if you're allowed to do Icons so if it's not allowed just let me know. 

I have it not animated so if animation isn't allowed just let me know.

My entry:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

The entries so far are great! Here is mine:









Sorry, it's not the best but my computer is down so I'm using my relatives computer and they don't have the graphics programs. :roll:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Errrrr catlover, the image does not show 

-HEYHWA


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's catlover's :wink: :


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh, thats a good one.

-HEYHWA


----------



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

My first contribution  Hope you'll like it!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like this is going to be a tough for the judges!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

HEYHWA said:


> Looks like this is going to be a tough for the judges!


I should read better, didn't know it was a contest  Hope I did apply the rules?


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Danielle said:


> HEYHWA said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this is going to be a tough for the judges!
> ...


Yes you did 

-HEYHWA


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Space kitty Takoda! :lol:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL!!! Great picture :lol: :lol: :lol: 

-HEYHWA


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Danielle-* I really like yours. Good job


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

HEYHWA said:


> LOL!!! Great picture :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> -HEYHWA


Thanks! :lol:


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> HEYHWA said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!! Great picture :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


No problems 

-HEYHWA


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I want everyone to know that I am posting the voting thread right now.

reeeka....in the past, we have not had any .gif submissions...
I think this is your first contest so I am going to include your entry in the voting thread. If anyone has any comments or questions please pm me.

Thanks for joining reeeka!  

Mods please go ahead and lock this thread


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> I want everyone to know that I am posting the voting thread right now.
> 
> reeeka....in the past, we have not had any .gif submissions...
> I think this is your first contest so I am going to include your entry in the voting thread. If anyone has any comments or questions please pm me.
> ...


o0o i didn't know sorry. What's the ones you accept...jpeg/png?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

It's ok reeka...
I should have mentioned it sooner only I have been ill all week so I have not been paying enough attention.
Dont worry about it....I love your entry! I think it would make a perfect avatar.   

In fact....I think it would be fun if we had some .gif contests...


----------

